
All Ears: Always-On Listening Devices Could Soon Be Everywhere - uptown
https://www.wsj.com/articles/all-ears-always-on-listening-devices-could-soon-be-everywhere-1531411250
======
mindslight
Right after you empty the dishwasher, put in soap. Then if the soap is still
there, the dishes haven't yet been run. So easy, maybe you don't need to even
consider buying that overpriced gimmicky crap that's just going to surveil you
for its brief software-truncated lifespan.

Who the heck would want to always being turning down the music to utilize
these devices anyway?

... I've been pondering the idea of a generalized replacement control board
for say washers/dryers, with the primary goal to reestablish the expectation
of user control over these things (and perhaps enable sane IoT rather than
gimmick-based). Faced with the prospect of needing a new microwave and
remembering how my blood boils when using the ones that can't even get the
basic #-#-#-Go keypattern right, I'm seeing the angle there too. Perhaps in
the future we'll just have to physically gut the control boards of appliances
immediately after purchase similar to how we presently have to gut the
software of new phones.

------
uptown
Outline: [https://outline.com/bdekKs](https://outline.com/bdekKs)

------
akeck
How would this work legally in a two party consent state? Can a house guest
sue for being recorded?

~~~
beagle3
Maybe you would have to post a sign on the door saying "by entering this
location you are hereby consenting to Amazoogapple recording you; If you
disagree, please leave".

------
ARayOutOfBounds
Big brother is listening... spooky thought, but definitely a possibility in
the near future

